# know the ratings and capabilities of the drill



## Minga

estoy traduciendo un manual para perforadoras rotatorias o giratorias y la frase dice 
"They should have read and understood the manufacturer´s Instruction Manual, and know hte ratings and capabilities of the drill they are using"

tengo mis dudas con RATINGS... será que es simplemente un sinónimo de capability y puedo poner resistencia y capacidad o capacidad solamente???

Espero sus comentarios
Muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## troy73

no se referirá a algo asi como los valores?


----------



## lpfr

En el caso de un taladro, el "rating" es la velocidad de rotación en función del diámetro de la broca y del material que se perfora.
  En tu caso, lo traduciría por "los reglajes y la capacidad del taladro".


----------



## vicdark

Mi versión:

ratings and capabilities of the drill  = "capacidades nominales y aptitudes del taladro/la peforadora..."


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Es cierto Louis, pero en este caso me inclino más por tomar la acepción de ..._conocer las características (o especificaciones) y..._


----------



## lpfr

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es cierto Louis, pero en este caso me inclino más por tomar la acepción de ..._conocer las características (o especificaciones) y..._


 Tal vez tengas razón Riu. Pero ¿es que tu observación es válida para los taladros de taller en los cuales se ajusta la velocidad de rotación de la broca, a veces cambiando la posición de la correa entre el motor y el árbol?


----------



## jalibusa

Un "rating" tiene que ver más bien con las limitaciones de servicio, tales como (si son del caso) presión o temperatura máximas de trabajo; no se refiere a otras características como capacidad de combustible, peso o dimensiones geométricas.


----------



## Minga

limitaciones y capacidad de la perforadora entonces???
rotary drill es perforadora de aire reverso según me indican 
confirmen porfi 
Gracias a todos!!!
Minga


----------



## vicdark

Más que limitaciones, por "ratings" yo entiendo los valores de funcionamiento para los cuales está diseñada una máquina.


----------



## Minga

me gusta... 
gracias vic  !!!


----------



## jalibusa

Que es lo que aujerea tu rotary drill?


----------



## Minga

jjjjjajjaja
no se   pero trabaja en una mina asi que puede ser piedra, tierra... chi lo sa... 
me lo tradujeron (quienes me dieron el trabajo) como PERFORADORA DE AIRE REVERSO...te suena????????


----------



## jalibusa

De ese tipo de mina no conozco...


----------



## Minga

jjjjaja  interpreto solo laboralmente mi amigo querido jalib


----------



## RIU

lpfr said:


> Tal vez tengas razón Riu. Pero ¿es que tu observación es válida para los taladros de taller en los cuales se ajusta la velocidad de rotación de la broca, a veces cambiando la posición de la correa entre el motor y el árbol?


 


vicdark said:


> Más que limitaciones, por "ratings" yo entiendo los valores de funcionamiento para los cuales está diseñada una máquina.


 
Louis, me refiero a lo mismo que tu pero con otras palabras, por ejemplo,  la definición de vicdark que es mucho más clara que la mia pero dice lo mismo.


----------



## lpfr

RIU said:


> Louis, me refiero a lo mismo que tu pero con otras palabras, por ejemplo,  la definición de vicdark que es mucho más clara que la mia pero dice lo mismo.


 En ese caso estamos totalmente de acuerdo. Yo también encuentro que la definición de Vicdark es la más clara.

  En cambio, después de leer la descripción de la perforadora, me la imagino como un taladro o martillo picador para hacer barrenos. En ese caso no creo que haya muchos valores de funcionamiento a elegir.


----------

